# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن . سال دوم چطور گذشت ?

## 4GB

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان گلم . بنده توی کانون رتبم حدودا 6000 هست و رشته تاپ قبول نمیشم . میخواستم بدونم اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن سال دوم پیشرفت داشتن یا نه ? یا اینکه چقدر استرسشون بیشتر شده یا اینکه پشیمونن از اینکه موندن یا خوشحالن ? یا اینکه ارزش داره بمونیم یا یه رشته خوب با توجه به رتبه مثلا پرستاری تهران انتخاب کنیم ? لطفا کسایی که پشت کنکور موندن جواب بدن . ممنون از همتنون

----------


## blue berry

تراز 6000 هس یا رتبه ی سهمیه؟؟؟
من پیشرفت داشتم نسبت به سال قبل اما...توی این دوران آدم کارای عجیبی میکنه .. :yahoo (4): 
پشیمون نیستم از این که موندم.. اما واقعا سخته...
چون مدرسه نمیری خیلی سخته که خودتو بتونی تو جو کنکور نگه داری..

----------


## Fogyfog

تصمیم با خودته و نمیشه گفت بشین یا نشین
ولی اگه نشستی باید بدونی یه بار روانی عظیمی رو دوش آدم میره
خیلی از دوستای من تو همون دوران کلا از کنکور و دانشگاه دولتی گذشتن و به آزاد رضایت دادن
ولی اگه بتونی با چندتا از دوستا و رفیقات که اونا هم میخوان بشینن همراه بشی و همراه هم درس بخونین (مثلا تو کتابخونه) یکم از سختی هاش کم میشه
در کل با یه مشاور زبده هم صحبت کنی بد نیست


موفق باشی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

ببین من از دید یه پسر بهت جواب میدم .
خود من هم 5 یا 6 سال پیش در شرایطی مثل الان تو قرار داشتم.باید بدونی بار روانی خیلی سنگینی در سال دوم هست.انتظارات خانواده خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه.امسال تو هر مشکلی داشتی در کنار دوستان و معلم ها بودی و می تونستی بپرسی.اینکه آدم یه مرحله سخت و بیخود زندگی رو با 30 نفر که شرایط مشابه دارن سپری کنه خیلی فرق داره با اینکه تنها بخواد بره جلو. مطمینا اون چیزی که امسال قبول میشی رو ادامه بدی از لحاظ استرس و جو روانیش خیلی راحت تره برات. وا گر سال بعد بخوونی خب قطعا نتیجه بهتری میگیری ولی اعصابت قشنگ مچاله شده.
بیشتر سعی کن از تجربه پسر هایی که شرایط مشابه داشتن استفاده کنی.خیلی فرق هست بین پسری که میخواد دوباره کنکور بده و دختری که میخواد دوباره کنکور بده.یه دختر اگر برای بار 20 هم کنکور شرکت کنه چون خانواده انتظار خاصی نداره خیلی از لحاظ روحی در آرامش بیشتری هست.
بازم خودت باید تصمیم بگیری که چی میخوای و شرایطت چجوری هست.من سال دوم که میخوندم نتونستم تحمل کنم و سربازی رفتم و بعدشم که رفتم دنبال کار و امسال قصد دارم دوباره درس بخونم.

----------


## amirh7

همون طور که دوستان گفتن برای پشت کنکور موندن بیش از این که جنبه علمی و درسی مهم باشه جنبه روحی و روانی اهمیت داره الان به احتمال زیاد درک نمی کنی ما چی میگیم خود من هم وقتی اطرافیام بهم می گفتن سال دوم فشار روحی سنگینی بهت میاد باورم نمی شد ولی واقعیت این که موندن برای سال دوم یه آدم قوی میخواد که بتونه بر این فشار های روانی غلبه کنه باید حساب همه چیز روبکنی بیشتر دوستات میرن دانشگاه و تو تنها باید از صبح تا شب تو یه اتاق با کتابات باشی البته کار محالی نیست خیلی ها سال دوم موندن و موفق شدن من بیشتر اطرافیام که رشته های خوب قبول شدن سال دوم اوردن ولی باز هم میگم باید حساب شده کار کنی

----------


## nafise74

*نسبت به سال قبل اره وضع درسیم بهتر شده ولی خیلی سخته سالی که مدرسه نمیری صبح باید به زور بلند شی درس بخونی و مشکلات دیگه!!!* :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Hesam

خداییش خیلی سخته یکسال بشینی فقط درس بخونی!!!من خودم تابستون رو خوب خوندم ولی وقتی شنیدم معدل تاثیر مستقیم داره حالم گرفته شد و  پشیمون شدم که چرا موندم از اون موقع تا الان ساعت مطالعم در حده 6-7 ساعته و  به دانشگاه هایی معمولی هم بسنده کردم !!! بعدشم مسئله خانواده و اطرافیان که دیگه بماند !!! ولی بازم به خودت بستگی داره اگه واقعا به خودت اعتماد و باور داشته باشی که میتونی از پسش بربیای چرا که نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shayanak

نمون جونه مادرت بد بخت میشی اشتباه منو نکن تورو خدا التماست میکنم  امسال بیچاره شدم بدبخت شدم ذلیل شدم حقیر شدم خوار شدم 15 کیلو اضافه کردم با دوست دخترم بعد 4 سال بهم زدم
مسخره شدم ... همه اینا به کنار . میانگین تراز 5200 رسید به 7000 امسال. 
سال پیش شدم 13500 امسال زیره 500 ام. 
قضاوت با خودت

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

مطمئن باش صددرصد پیشرفت داری
ولی من یکی ازپشت کنکور موندنم اصلا راضی نبودم خیلی بم سخت گذشتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت اونم باوجود ی رقیب سرسخت
ازصب پاشدن و خوندن تا اخر شب خیلی خسته کننده اس......باید واقعا اراده خوندن رو داشته باشی
اینم بدون که اگه بمونی انتظار اطرافیانت ازت خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه
موندن ارزش داره ولی بازم بستگی به خودت و توانت داره اگه میدونی میتونی بمون اگرم نه که اصلا نمون

----------


## Masoome

پشت کنکور خوش میگذره اما حیف ک بار علمی نداره   :Y (647):

----------


## amirsalarsh

دوستان من با مدرسه صحبت کردم ومدرسه به پشت کنکوری هااجازه میده بیان و سرکلاس های مدرسه حاضر باشن
بچه هایی که قصد دارن بمونن حتمن بامدرسه صحبت کنن شاید اجازه بده.

----------


## ali761

سلام.لینک زیر بهت کمک میکنه.کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه

----------


## نارین

به نظرمن این سوالو  باید بعده کنکور میبرسیدی ،همه چی بستگی به ظرفیت ادم داره من خودم از نظر روحی خیلی اذیت شدم الان اگه زمان برگرده هیچ وقت بشت کنکور نمیمونم ولی یکیو دیدم که بعد سه سال کنکور دادن  بزشکی قبول شد خیلیم راضی بود درکل اگه  واقعا تلاش کنی و رتبه خوبی بیاری ارزش داره ولی  اگه بمونی و هی حسرت گذشته رو بخوری به حرفای مردم فک کنی خوب نی

----------


## saba.

پشت کنکوری خیلی خیلی برای من سخت بود همش حسرت میخورم چرا همون پارسال نرفتم :Yahoo (101): 
از نظر علمی بهتر میشی ولی خیلی روت فشار میاد
من که از پشت کنکوری خیلی پشیمونم

----------


## a.reza

شاید بمونی بار روانی سنگینی رو دوشت بیاد بستگی به خودتون و اراده خودتون داره خیلی موندن پشت کنکور روحیشونم باختم و خیلی ها هم موندن و نتیجه ی بهتری نسبت به سال قبل گرفتن شما به این فکر کن که سال بعد دوباره مجبوری این همه کتاب رو بازم بخونی اونم چندین و چند بار یه جو اراده میخواد تو همین مدت باقی مونده هم میتونی به هدفت برسی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

پشت کنکور چطور گذشت ؟؟؟؟؟
یه سرگذشت از اولین سال پشت کنکوری من:

*کی تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکور بمونم=* کنکور98 اولین کنکورم بود...اسفندماه بود که باخودم گفتم با این سطح و نتایج آزمون های آزمایشی نمیتونم از کنکور98 نتیجه جالبی بگیرم (میانگین ترازم 5900 بود)
پس تصمیم گرفتم برنامه ریزی هام رو طبق 99 بچینم...شروع کردم به تمرکز روی یکی از نقاط ضعفم که ریاضی بود و سهم مطالعه زیست رو هم افزایش دادم تا این دوتا درس رو برای کنکور99 به نقاط قوتم تبدیل کنم چون اون موقع ها باید مدرسه میرفتم برنامه ام اینجوری بود که ساعت12 شب بیدار میشدم و تا 4 صبح ریاضی میخوندم و از4 صبح تا حدود7 صبح هم زیست...برای اینکه این خونده هام ازیادنره هرچی رو که میفهمیدم و میخوندم توی یه سری دفتر مینوشتم تا بعدن با مرور کردنشون سریع به تسلط قبلی برگردم((خداروشکر توی کنکور99 هم توی ریاضی وزیست از درصدایی که زدم راضی ام))

*دوران جمع بندی برای کنکور98=* چون تصمیم به پشت کنکور موندن گرفته بودم حجم مطالعه ام بالا بود ولی بیشتر وقتم رو برای مطالعه گزاشتم نه برای تست و جمع بندی ((ای کاش جمع بندی رو جدی میگرفتم))
خلاصه میخواستم کنکور98 رو به عنوان یه تجربه سپری کنم و دربهترین حالت فکر نمیکردم رتبه ام زیر5000 بشه
ولی با این حال کنکور98 رو با رتبه 3400 گذروندم اگه دوران جمع بندی و دروس عمومی رو جدی میگرفتم کارم به پشت کنکور موندن نمیکشید

*بعد ازکنکورو انتخاب رشته کنکور98=* از همون فردای کنکور98 ساعت5 صبح بیدارشدم و شروع کردم به مطالعه ...تا زمان اعلام نتایج روی یه سری نقاط ضعفم تمرکز کردم و چندتا دفتر200 برگ براشون پرکردم
وقتی نتایج اعلام شد انتظار رتبه زیر5000 رو نداشتم ولی وقتی دیدم رتبه ام توی زیرگروه1 3400 و توی زیرگروه دو 2500 شده یکم به فیزیوتراپی و داروسازی امیدوارشدم و تصمیم گرفتم تا انتخاب رشته رو انجام بدم
توی انتخاب رشته فقط دعوت به مصاحبه برای پزشکی ارتش شدم که نرفتم سراغش و توی بعضی رشته ها به اندازه 5 یا6 نفر با قبولی فاصله داشتم((درحد یکی دوتا تست))

*پاییز98=* دیگه داستانای کنکور98 به پایان رسید و وارد کنکور99 شدیم...توی اولین آزمونم جهش تراز عجیبی داشتم یه دفعه از 6000 سال قبل رسیدم به 7300 هم خوشحال بودم هم ترسیدم که چجوری باید این شرایط رو حفظ کنم وپسرفت نکنم ...چندتا برگه ورداشتم و کارای اشتباه وعادات اشتباهی رو که توی کنکور98 انجام داده بودم رو یادداشت کردم و برای هرکدوم یه راهکار نوشتم مثلن من همیشه از تست زدن فرارمیکردم وترجیح میدادم مطالعه کنم پس برای رفع این مشکل تصمیم گرفتم تعداد تست هام رو یادداشت کنم و برای هرهفته یه برگه مخصوص تعداد تست داشتم که وقتی پرمیشد برگه رو میچسبوندم به دیوار اتاق.... اوایل هفته ای1000 تست میشد که کم کم افزایش پیداکرد

*زمستان98=* میانگین ترازم رو روی7300 نگه داشته بودم....یه دورانی خسته وناامید شدم و میگفتم کاش پشت کنکور نمیموندم ...کم کم سروکله کرونا پیداشد و همه آزمونا غیرحضوری شد...برای جلوگیری از افت ساعت مطالعه ام تصمیم گرفتم عضو انجمن بشم و فقط توی تاپیکای گزارش کار روزانه شرکت کنم...

*عید و آغاز سال99=* اون موقع ها هنوز خبری از تعویق کنکور نبود با خودم گفتم درسا رو تموم کنم تا فروردین واردیبهشت فقط برم سراغ شبیه سازی آزمونای آزمایشی دیگه ای که نزده بودم و خرداد وتیرهم برای جمع بندی و کنکورای سالهای قبل.
پس طبق برنامه ریزی هام درسا رو قبل از عید تموم کردم ولی با عقب افتادن کنکور و طولانی شدن دوران جمع بندی برنامه هام بهم ریخت....دوران عذاب آوری رو تجربه کردم...خودم رو با آزمونای مختلف سرگرم کردم...از یه طرف دیگه حواشی کنکور به اوج خودش رسید و همه رو داغون کرد...با این حال بازم از اینکه پشت کنکور مونده بودم راضی بودم و طبق آزمونای سه روز یکباری که توی تیرومرداد ماه میزدم از پیشرفتی که کرده بودم شگفت زده بودم ...همه ی تخمین رتبه هام امید رتبه زیر400 رو نوید میدادن

*هفته آخرکنکور=* سعی کردم فقط آرامشم رو حفظ کنم و مثبت اندیش باشم...ولی هرشب وهرروز وهرساعت یه خبر از کنکور99 مثل بمب منفجر میشد و شرایط رو وخیم تر میکرد

خلاصه به روز کنکور رسیدم و با دیدن سوالا حسابی خشکم زد...انگار نه انگار که سوالای کنکور رو جلوم گذاشتن...کلن ساختار و مدل سوالا زیرورو شده بود...با این حال تصمیم گرفتم که تا جایی که توان دارم جلوبرم...با وجود اون سطح از استرس و اون ماسک لعنتی که اجازه نمیدادن یه لحظه پایین بیارمش داشتم خوب پیش میرفتم ولی یه بدبیاری و نحس بختی باعث شد 40 دقیقه آخر آزمون رو ازدست بدم و شیمی ای رو که میتونستم تا65 درصد هم بزنم به خاطر این بدبیاری غلط هایی که همش به خاطر حواس پرتی وعجله بود نه به خاطر ضعف علمی حسابی به شیمی وفیزیکم لطمه زدن


الآن هم هرچی بوده دیگه گذشته و شرایط رو پذیرفتم
به جای حسرت خوردن ترجیح دادم زندگی کنم
این بود خلاصه دوسال ونیم تلاشی که به خاطر 40 دقیقه به باد رفت

----------

